
ccls: C/C++ language server supporting cross references, completion and more - MaskRay
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MaskRay&#x2F;ccls&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Getting-started and [Emacs] [LanguageClient-neovim] [Visual Studio Code] (thanks to vscode-cquery, but a lot of xref features are hard to access)<p>Reddit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;vim&#x2F;comments&#x2F;99utc7&#x2F;ccls_languageclientneovim_custom_cross_references&#x2F;<p>I finally identified and fixed the null pointer dereference issue of Arch Linux aur&#x2F;ccls-git, damn -fno-rtti + std::get_deleter https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MaskRay&#x2F;ccls&#x2F;issues&#x2F;30#issuecomment-415594762
======
brudgers
clickable, [https://github.com/MaskRay/ccls/wiki/Getting-
started](https://github.com/MaskRay/ccls/wiki/Getting-started)

Looks interesting. Is there an example of it in use?

~~~
MaskRay
There are some screenshots in
[https://github.com/MaskRay/ccls/wiki/Emacs](https://github.com/MaskRay/ccls/wiki/Emacs)

If you use vim/neovim,
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/99utc7/ccls_languagecl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/99utc7/ccls_languageclientneovim_custom_cross_references/)

